# HELP----All options disabled in office 2007



## makman (Jul 3, 2008)

All options in office 2007 have been disabled. I am only able to open and view documents. Even in outlook, I am not able write new messages reply or do anything else.
I think this happened after I had restored my registry with a backup file which I had made just one hour prior.

*www.flickr.com/photos/ahmer/2632862878/ Please help me to re-enable all these options as word, outlook and excel are heavily used applications.

You can view a screen shot of my MS word 2007 here.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3274/2632862878_ec3ca52ef1_o.jpg
*www.flickr.com/photos/ahmer/2632862878/*www.flickr.com/photos/ahmer/2632862878/sizes/o/
*www.flickr.com/photos/ahmer/2632862878/


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: All options disabled in office 2007*

Perhaps you were running trial version of office 2007.
now you need to register it.


----------



## makman (Jul 3, 2008)

No I have been using it for about 8 months now, Yesterday I was using EasyCleaner for cleaning up registry, It found some problems, So I thought better to backup registry before letting EasyCleaner fix it. After it fixed the problems, these office options became disabled, I even restored the registry, but it gave the message, Not able to restore completey as some keys...........are being used some application. (this is not the exact message).


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 3, 2008)

then it may possible that easy cleaner has deleted the registration keys of registry.
1. try system restore if any old point existed before the problem.
2. if not, uninstall it, and install again.


----------



## makman (Jul 3, 2008)

I have got it...

When I had installed Office 2007, I did not enter the Product key, but instead modified a proof.xml file. Yesterday when I was updating windows, Office 2007Service pack 1 was installed. So I think this service pack disabled my office 2007.

Now I again modified the proof.xml file to its original entry and then when I started Ms word it asked me to enter the product key, which I did, and every thing was back to normal.


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 3, 2008)

Seems you were testing us.
good by


----------



## makman (Jul 3, 2008)

No one was testing anybody here. When you said I might be running a trial version of office, it strcuk me that I had not entered the product key in the first place and so it got disabled by the service pack yesterday.

I don't know why your reply sounds like you have been offended?

Anyways it is now resloved thanks to a hint from you. Thank you.


----------

